# TTOC - what's its company status?



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Having a little look at a few companies registration details this morning (the Company's House app on the iPad is very handy for this), and out of interest I thought I'd look up the TTOC - apparently its been dissolved as of 20th May 2014..!?! (Notice has apparently been posted in the London Gazette)

Any reason for this? What's happening with it now? And should anyone be taking out memberships for a club/company that is no longer officially trading?

Edit: address removed


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've removed the pic as it contains Andrews home address

If you wish to replace please edit the image to remove personal details


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ow but i was just about to organise a house party right there?!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

TTOC is an unincorporated club and association and has never traded under a limited company or other entity. The two registered company names were established several years ago but never traded. Due to reporting requirements to Companies House for dormant companies, we arranged to have them dissolved as they served no purpose and just caused extra hassle.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Why not just post this in the members forum? :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Phope - that clears things up abit. Is there another listing for it under a different name elsewhere?

Stueyturn - this is the members forum - unless you mean the other website? (But I can't be bothered to log into that one...)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

No, no other listing , as TTOC is simply an unincorporated club & association


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yes - the TTOC Ltd was dissolved as a company on the same day as the TT Owners Club Ltd on the 20th May too!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup - it was


----------

